# [SOLVED] Gentool not finding 1 of 2 ports on a network card.

## nirovanton

Hello,

   I have an HP Prolliant DL380 G4 server with a dual-port integrated gigabit Ethernet card. There is also a dual-port pci gigabit Ethernet card as well. So i should have 4 individual ethernet connections present on the machine, and an lspci correctly recognizes the 4 ports. 

```
toto linux # lspci | grep -i ethernet

03:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

03:01.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

0a:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

0a:01.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)
```

my problem is that Gentoo is only recognizing 1 of 2 ports from the integrated card ( eth1 ) and the same with the pci card ( eth2 ).   there is no eth0 or eth3 to be found. The fact that 1 port from each card is fully operational and functioning correctly.. tells me that I have the correct driver support built into my kernel, however this server is currently using a fairly outdated kernel, 2.6.17-r4. And I wonder if this could be the root of my problem... I do need to keep this kernel for some compatibility issues with the currently running services though. 

I have been banging my head against the wall on this for a while and could really use a bit of help from whoever can give it. Thank you!

Let me know if you need any additional information, am a prompt responder.Last edited by nirovanton on Wed Mar 17, 2010 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

didn't you just forget to create the link to the cards ?

ln -s /etc/init.d/net /etc/init.d/net.eth[0..4]

then you should lookout /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to see who is who.

----------

## alunduil

Does the card have a larger address space than the machine?  Example: 64-bit PCI in a 32-bit PCI slot?

Regards,

Alunduil

----------

## nirovanton

Thanks krinn!

I should have thought of that first,

Was trying to make this issue a lot harder than it was.

```
 toto # ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth{0,3}
```

and then just configured them in /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

